# Temp Visas



## joejoe1690 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi im new to the site i have started the process of immigration via a talent visa however my medical was reffered for BMI i have since supplied the additional tests that NZ requested however my job offer will expire on the 1st of July can i get a temp visa to bridge the Gap?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

joejoe1690 said:


> Hi im new to the site i have started the process of immigration via a talent visa however my medical was reffered for BMI i have since supplied the additional tests that NZ requested however my job offer will expire on the 1st of July can i get a temp visa to bridge the Gap?


Two things - speak to your employer and explain the situation - if they want you they'll probably wait a bit longer. And speak to your immigration case officer for advice about a temp visa. I don't think they do such a thing - but it's worth asking...


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi,

when were you referred. We were told it would only take an extra week to get the results if the BMI target was not met...would that not be in time?


----------



## joejoe1690 (Jun 19, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Two things - speak to your employer and explain the situation - if they want you they'll probably wait a bit longer. And speak to your immigration case officer for advice about a temp visa. I don't think they do such a thing - but it's worth asking...


Thanks for that i chased it up last night and it cant be done however all my documents that where requested by the MA are now back at there desk however on the down side my wifes referral has not even been looked at and its been 4 weeks because someone in New Zealand dropped a clanger!!!!!!!!:confused2:


----------

